# st. john's wort



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

has anyone tried it to alleviate your anxiety symptoms?


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

yesyes said:


> has anyone tried it to alleviate your anxiety symptoms?


I've tried, but i don't think it really helped me out


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

theoneandonly said:


> I've tried, but i don't think it really helped me out


Im not saying you didnt do this, but like medication, supplements also have to be given a lot of time before you see any significant changes, like a couple weeks/months kind of deal.

Im reading this book on DP and it says if you oppose medication (like me), than St. John's Wort is highly recommended


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

Jayd said:


> Im not saying you didnt do this, but like medication, supplements also have to be given a lot of time before you see any significant changes, like a couple weeks/months kind of deal.
> 
> Im reading this book on DP and it says if you oppose medication (like me), than St. John's Wort is highly recommended


it was the longest i've ever stayed on a supplement before. I think i stayed on it for 3.5 weeks and just gave up.

when i say it didn't help, i mean with the DR, but it may have had a really small effect on my mood if anything.


----------

